# How much do "traffic lights" cost in your country?



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

I need to know how much cost a "traffic lights" in your country. I mean the divice and its installation. I need to compare the differences of price. Here it cost US$ 34.000 aprox. to according the local authority.thanks!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ You have to specify what you mean by that: 1 single light, or all of them on the 4 corners of the intersection, maybe even including overhead lights.


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

AltinD said:


> ^^ You have to specify what you mean by that: 1 single light, or all of them on the 4 corners of the intersection, maybe even including overhead lights.


^^
I meant one single only.Our authority will install one infront a new school to avoid accidents. I asked cause the price (US$34.000) it seems exaggerated to much.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ In that case, YES it is. No way it will cost that much without someone encashing a fat cheque.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

i wish traffic lights were that expensive, there is to much of them in London and i hate them


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

The first article I've stumbled upon cites a 18,2 million HUF/ 0,06 million EUR/ 0,08 million USD for an entire set for an intersection in Győr.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

RawLee said:


> The first article I've stumbled upon cites a 18,2 million HUF/ 0,06 million EUR/ 0,08 million USD for an entire set for an intersection in Győr.


A "lantern" three LED sets, green, red and orange costs approx. €1200 half that money for a traditional "light bulb" set. 

A steel pole won't cost much. For $34.000 they have to drive a power cable under a couple of miles of hardtop and repave the cut- Sounds weird


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

There is a special on in Aldi at the moment, buy one, get 20 free. Personally I think the council has been going crazy lately though taking up this offer.


----------

